# Boils



## goldendiamondeyes (Nov 26, 2007)

_*I got a question about boils......Does anyone out there get them? Do they mostly accur on BBW/SSBBW/BHM Or I guess I should say on over weight persons?

The reason I ask is because I got a huge one on my Whoohoo/Mons area......huge, I'm talking whole thing is baseball size and "head" seems it will be sightly bigger than a quarter...Talk about hurting....

I know to let it come to a "head" and to do warm compresses, and NOT to try and "Squeeze" it, just let it open on its own.....

I don't meant to gross everyone out, just want to know If others have these things and what you do with them and HOW LONG DOES IT TAKE TO GO AWAY?*_


----------



## Miss Vickie (Nov 26, 2007)

Check out this thread for some info. Also, check out Saucy's thread about MRSA. It'll scare the bejeezus out of you -- which I think is a good thing. What you describe is something that I wouldn't feel comfortable at all self treating at home. Given its location and its size, it needs to be evaluated by a professional.

I knew a woman once who lost her labia on one side from a boil such as yours. She got necrotizing fasciitis and spent weeks in the hospital on antibiotics.

Short answer? Get it checked out. ASAP.


----------



## moniquessbbw (Dec 1, 2007)

My friend use to get them and she used a cream called Boil Ease. You can find it at the local drug store.


----------



## Emma (Dec 1, 2007)

I get them often and I've had one now for about 8 months. It gets bigger, and smaller and occasionally pops but never goes away. It's no where near the size of yours. The smallest it gets is about the size of a pea and the largest is about an inch by inch. 

However, yours does sound very serious. If it pops at the size that it is it could leave a serious open wound that could get infected. I would suggest you go to the doctor asap.


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Dec 2, 2007)

DO NOT MESS AROUND WITH THIS! Please, let me tell you. I too had a "boil" in the same location. And guess what, I had to have surgery, stay in ICU and then spend almost two months in a rehab. I lost my left labia majora which includes the mons. I had to have a wound vac (thank God, for that invention) and be on IV antibiotics, four times a day for weeks. Also, a catheter that was horrible for six weeks.
I don't mean to scare you unnecessarily, but, GO TO THE DOCTOR.
Believe me, if I knew then, what I know now. Even after I took my dumbass to the doctor, who immediately sent me to a surgeon, who told me I needed surgery that day, I told him I had to go home first to get some business in order. IT was true, but I was scared witless and thought I would not survive the surgery. Anyway, the surgeon made me say out loud to him, that I accepted full responsibilty if I died that day/night because I did not take care of the situation immediately.
I don't even want to tell you about the 10 hours of pure hell I spent in the ER.
Please, take care of this immediately. That location is next to a lymphnode in the thigh. Also, as large women we tend to have more "sugar" in our bodies and any infection will grow in the warmest, moistest place that has sugar and yeast. You get what I mean.
P.S. if you are diabetic, as I am, this is definitely something you can not put off.
Please take care of this and let us know how it goes. Also, if you are able, in the mean time, take ibuprofen to help reduce inflammation and stay as clean as possible.
Good luck!
Christine


----------



## SilkyAngela (Dec 4, 2007)

I JUST saw this, please if you haven't already, seek medical attention immediately. INSIST that a culture be taken to identify the type of infection you have so it can be properly treated. Waste no time.

My daughter was infected in January 2005 with community aquired MRSA, we fought it for nearly a year, and have nearly gone broke from the doctor bills from it. We were fortunate that our doctor (who had never seen MRSA and misdiagnosed and treated the infection initially) referred us to a specialist when he did who was familiar with it. Even so, it took more than 4 rounds of the right antibiotic along with a complete household treatment (six times) to insure none of us were carriers. My daughter missed more than 2 months of her junior year and at one point had 30% of her body covered in massive sores and had to have several of the sores lanced and drained. It was the most horrible experience I could ever imagine. Much of what we went through could have been avoided had our doctor simply cultured the first sores we sought treatment for. But honestly, we are thankful she survived. Many don't.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Dec 4, 2007)

I kinda feel bad that we've all taken the time (and in my case shared my hard earned professional knowledge) to help and offer suggestions and haven't even gotten a response.  I have to say, when this kind of thing happens, it makes me less likely to want to reach out to help people in the future. I love helping, and I don't need accolades or anything, but my time is at a premium right now while I prepare for surgery and am fighting cancer. I guess I'd like even an acknowledgment, you know?

I hope you're doing well, Goldendiamondeyes.


----------



## AnnMarie (Dec 4, 2007)

She was posting pretty frequently... I think it's within the realm of possibility that she actually became ill or was hospitalized with this?

What I mean is, I don't think her lack of response indicates lack of appreciation - at least that's not how I'm reading it at this point.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Dec 4, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> She was posting pretty frequently... I think it's within the realm of possibility that she actually became ill or was hospitalized with this?
> 
> What I mean is, I don't think her lack of response indicates lack of appreciation - at least that's not how I'm reading it at this point.



Okay I'll try not to take it that way. I've just seen lots of posts by her in other threads -- but nothing in this one. It just makes me feel bad, is all, like my time wasn't worth it. But I'm sensitive that way.


----------



## SMA413 (Dec 4, 2007)

Aw, Vickie! Don't get discouraged!! I always appreciate your 2 cents.  I'm not 100% sure what you do, but I'm a nursing student and we get NO thanks whatsoever from other nurses and/or patients. It sucks not being acknowledged, but I know that if I didn't do this, they'd be worse off. What if the OP read your post and went to the doctor? Then it would be your early intervention that helped save not only her life, but also her... "vajayjay" (to use Gray's Anatomy's term).


----------



## stefanie (Dec 5, 2007)

Miss Vickie said:


> I kinda feel bad that we've all taken the time (and in my case shared my hard earned professional knowledge) to help and offer suggestions and haven't even gotten a response.  I have to say, when this kind of thing happens, it makes me less likely to want to reach out to help people in the future.



I just want to say "thank you" for your informative posts. Even though I wasn't the OP here, I have had several staph infections (fortunately none as serious as described), and it's *very valuable* for me to hear informed opinions on how to take care of oneself. So even if the OP doesn't respond, other people who find these threads are probably going to be helped when you share your knowledge.


----------



## Surlysomething (Dec 5, 2007)

I find this thread VERY informative. Thanks for sharing the information, ladies.

I've struggled with boils off and on the past year (ever since I was diagnosed with diabetes) and any advice or information is greatly appreciated.


I seem to get them mainly when my diet and stress level are not in control. It's a brutal reminder of how badly I need to take care of myself. Fortunately I haven't had any for awhile. 


Stupid boils!


----------



## Miss Vickie (Dec 7, 2007)

SMA413 said:


> Aw, Vickie! Don't get discouraged!! I always appreciate your 2 cents.  I'm not 100% sure what you do, but I'm a nursing student and we get NO thanks whatsoever from other nurses and/or patients. It sucks not being acknowledged, but I know that if I didn't do this, they'd be worse off. What if the OP read your post and went to the doctor? Then it would be your early intervention that helped save not only her life, but also her... "vajayjay" (to use Gray's Anatomy's term).



Thanks so much. I appreciate what you say and that my blatherings are interesting, if not informative. I guess I wasn't necessarily looking for people to hang on my every word (snort!) but even to just say "Hey, thanks, I'll keep that in mind" would be polite, if not nice. And as for what I do... I'm a L&D nurse so I'm all about the "vajayjay". 



stefanie said:


> I just want to say "thank you" for your informative posts. Even though I wasn't the OP here, I have had several staph infections (fortunately none as serious as described), and it's *very valuable* for me to hear informed opinions on how to take care of oneself. So even if the OP doesn't respond, other people who find these threads are probably going to be helped when you share your knowledge.



I'm glad that I've helped you, Stefanie. If you got something out of it, then I'm happy. And of course... thanks for letting me know.  I got into nursing because I like to help people but I'm human and as such I like to know that I'm at least heard and understood, if not helping someone outright. 



Surlysomething said:


> I find this thread VERY informative. Thanks for sharing the information, ladies.
> 
> I've struggled with boils off and on the past year (ever since I was diagnosed with diabetes) and any advice or information is greatly appreciated.
> 
> ...



Surly, I'm glad this thread has helped you. The diet and stress thing makes sense -- I'm going through the same thing right now with a yeast infection under what remains of my pannus which is so bad it's caused my surgery to be canceled! Sadly, bacteria the nasties seem to love sugar (and seem to thrive on stress, which to keep our immune system sufficiently busy or suppressed to make give them the opening they need to proliferate). I'd suggest to you what I'm telling myself -- take care of yourself, watch your diet, all the good things we should be doing anyway, right? 

Taking care of ourselves is hard but the alternatives are truly unpleasant. I'm learning this from personal experience.


----------



## Risible (Dec 7, 2007)

Miss Vickie said:


> Surly, I'm glad this thread has helped you. The diet and stress thing makes sense -- I'm going through the same thing right now with a yeast infection under what remains of my pannus which is so bad it's caused my surgery to be canceled! Sadly, bacteria the nasties seem to love sugar (and seem to thrive on stress, which to keep our immune system sufficiently busy or suppressed to make give them the opening they need to proliferate). I'd suggest to you what I'm telling myself -- take care of yourself, watch your diet, all the good things we should be doing anyway, right?
> 
> Taking care of ourselves is hard but the alternatives are truly unpleasant. I'm learning this from personal experience.



Vickie, count me amongst your fans. Your posts have tons of credibility with me.

I just wanted to mention the under-pannus infection. I get them under breasts and belly pretty frequently, usually mild, but this last summer I had a very stubborn one that was causing all kinds of problems. My doctor told me to use Clotrimazole (I didn't look it up - I think you know what I mean if that's not the right one) and betamethasone, an RX liquid. I had been using the Clotrimazole, and while it was abating the infection somewhat, when I got the betamethasone and began using that - bingo. Cleared it up within a couple days. Now I use it on a prophylactic basis 1-2 times every week or so. Without this regimen, the rash comes right back.


----------



## goldendiamondeyes (Dec 7, 2007)

*I'm sorry that some thought I was rude and uncaring about the information and advice that I was gave.....I am thankful and all information was well heard and took in to action....So thanks each and everyone whom gave advice and information. 

I've been away for a while, had a lot of stuff going on with myself...Sorry I've not posted a reply sooner.*


----------



## Miss Vickie (Dec 7, 2007)

Risible said:


> Vickie, count me amongst your fans. Your posts have tons of credibility with me.
> 
> I just wanted to mention the under-pannus infection. I get them under breasts and belly pretty frequently, usually mild, but this last summer I had a very stubborn one that was causing all kinds of problems. My doctor told me to use Clotrimazole (I didn't look it up - I think you know what I mean if that's not the right one) and betamethasone, an RX liquid. I had been using the Clotrimazole, and while it was abating the infection somewhat, when I got the betamethasone and began using that - bingo. Cleared it up within a couple days. Now I use it on a prophylactic basis 1-2 times every week or so. Without this regimen, the rash comes right back.



Thanks, Ris. You're very kind.  :wubu: Thanks for the information about the pannus infection. I'm going to mention it to the doc when I talk to him. I had mentioned 'zone' type drugs to my (now ex) plastic surgeon but she said it was a bad idea prior to surgery since it thins the skin. I asked about Diflucan, a systemic anti-yeast drug and will hopefully get a response to that. Clotrimazole makes sense -- that's what's used in a lot of vaginal yeast preparations. How easy is it to put on in a liquid form?

It makes sense that the Betamethasone works, since it's a topical steroid and they work gangbusters at reducing inflammation. I was wanting to do that, too.  I'll have to see what they recommend.


----------



## SMA413 (Dec 7, 2007)

Miss Vickie said:


> And as for what I do... I'm a L&D nurse so I'm all about the "vajayjay".




MissVickie, I'll have to keep you in mind next semester. I'll be doing my Maternal/Child rotation and I might just need some of your priceless advice.


----------



## moore2me (Dec 10, 2007)

Miss Vickie said:


> Thanks, Ris. You're very kind.  :wubu: Thanks for the information about the pannus infection. I'm going to mention it to the doc when I talk to him. I had mentioned 'zone' type drugs to my (now ex) plastic surgeon but she said it was a bad idea prior to surgery since it thins the skin. I asked about Diflucan, a systemic anti-yeast drug and will hopefully get a response to that. Clotrimazole makes sense -- that's what's used in a lot of vaginal yeast preparations. How easy is it to put on in a liquid form?
> 
> It makes sense that the Betamethasone works, since it's a topical steroid and they work gangbusters at reducing inflammation. I was wanting to do that, too.  I'll have to see what they recommend.



Miss Vickie & Ris,

I got an infection about ten years ago under my pannus and on my genital area as well. It got really bad. The Clotrimazole and the Diflucan and none of the other usual stuff would stop it. I bounced from doctor to doctor until I ended up at the head of the department at our teaching hospital in Arkansas. By that time I had sores that were at least a quarter in size & growing. When bandaged, the skin would rip even more. They would bleed & ooze. It was painful to move, sit, drive, everything. The hospital did cultures and found there was no bacteria or virus in the wounds! Evidentally my body was attacking itself - sort of an immune - deficiency reaction. He diagnosed my skin disease under the pannus as pyroderma gangrenosum.

He put me on cyclosporine at first, but I could was constantly throwing up with it - it made me sick as a dog. Between the wounds, the cyclosporine, I was a diabetic on insulin, and the MS - I wanted to die. Then he switched me to *Thalidomide *- presto chango. It worked like magic. The wounds started healing from the outside in. It was a wonder drug. (Of course, thalidomide causes severe birth defects in pregnancy - but I had a hysterectomy, so no problemo.) Thalidomide is used now to treat cancer, leprosy, and other skin disorders, and it is an "orphan drug". It sure saved my bacon & I thank God for that wonderful teaching hospital and the good Doctor (s) there. The wounds healed, I stopped taked the thalidomide years ago, I lost weight, my diabetes is in remission, don't take insulin or any diabetic medicine, so I feel pretty good.


----------



## Risible (Dec 10, 2007)

Wow, M2M. Quite a story. I'm glad to hear that you got a handle on that! Owie!


----------



## Miss Vickie (Dec 10, 2007)

SMA413 said:


> MissVickie, I'll have to keep you in mind next semester. I'll be doing my Maternal/Child rotation and I might just need some of your priceless advice.



Oooh, yes, let me know if I can help. Obviously it's my favorite subject, an area of medicine near and dear to my heart. :wubu:



moore2me said:


> Miss Vickie & Ris,
> 
> I got an infection about ten years ago under my pannus and on my genital area as well. It got really bad. The Clotrimazole and the Diflucan and none of the other usual stuff would stop it. I bounced from doctor to doctor until I ended up at the head of the department at our teaching hospital in Arkansas. By that time I had sores that were at least a quarter in size & growing. When bandaged, the skin would rip even more. They would bleed & ooze. It was painful to move, sit, drive, everything. The hospital did cultures and found there was no bacteria or virus in the wounds! Evidentally my body was attacking itself - sort of an immune - deficiency reaction. He diagnosed my skin disease under the pannus as pyroderma gangrenosum.
> 
> He put me on cyclosporine at first, but I could was constantly throwing up with it - it made me sick as a dog. Between the wounds, the cyclosporine, I was a diabetic on insulin, and the MS - I wanted to die. Then he switched me to *Thalidomide *- presto chango. It worked like magic. The wounds started healing from the outside in. It was a wonder drug. (Of course, thalidomide causes severe birth defects in pregnancy - but I had a hysterectomy, so no problemo.) Thalidomide is used now to treat cancer, leprosy, and other skin disorders, and it is an "orphan drug". It sure saved my bacon & I thank God for that wonderful teaching hospital and the good Doctor (s) there. The wounds healed, I stopped taked the thalidomide years ago, I lost weight, my diabetes is in remission, don't take insulin or any diabetic medicine, so I feel pretty good.



Oh my gosh, that sounds awful. Thalidomide, though, eh? How very cool that they found a good use for it. I'll have to mention it to the doctor when I go in tomorrow. It's better now, though itchier. I'm pretty hopeful, and I'm thinking the itching is maybe it healing.

Boils, I have to confess, scare the bejeezus out of me. I knew a lady once who lost a good part of her labia majora and was in the hospital on a wound vac and antibiotics for a long time from a simple "boil". They diagnosed her with necrotizing fasciitis and she could have lost her leg (and worse). I wonder, now, if there was any damage done to her inguinal lymph nodes and if she ended up with lymphadema because of it. I've also taken care of patients with literal CRATERS on their skin where they had MRSA infections that got so bad they had to be excised. One lady had more than one crater nearly as big as saucers, I kid you not. It was really something, and they were pretty deep. Yipes! :shocked:


----------



## Jes (Dec 10, 2007)

why is this a thing, now? i mean... is it...what makes it different? is it a product of living so long, seeing so many medical facilities and picking up a creepy there? or is the really obvious result of overprescription antibiotics, the hand sterilizing gel, and all of that? 

i'll have you know i do none of that. don't take antibiotics for viruses, don't use the gel. Fuck it! I can't be bothered. Now and then, on the bus or the gym equipment, i feel a little dirty and try to remember not to touchmy face 'til I'm home and washing my hands. But even then, it's cold water and some some and not much scrubbing. Que sera sera!


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Dec 10, 2007)

Hi Vickie - Are you from Florida? Because it sure does sound like you are describing what happened to me. I got a boil and ended up having surgery to remove the left labia majora and mons. Was on antibiotics four times a day for weeks. Had a catheter for six weeks (horrible) and thank goodness, for the wound vac. My wound specialist said she had never seen a wound quite like mine and they were unsure if the wound vac would work. Thankfully it did. I also had complications with the lymph node in my leg. I do not however have lymphedema.
Unfortunately my problems were caused by my own lack of self care. I am a diabetic who was not properly taking medication or any other thing to take care of myself. Plus, I had a bad tooth that got infected. Lo and behold, the body found just the right breeding ground for the infection. Since my sugar was so high and the yeast was having a field day, the infection hit it's own jackpot.
I will tell anyone who will listen, please do not let this happen to you. I am grateful to be alive and done with all the trauma.
P.S. Through my ordeal I learned one other very important thing. Nurses are some of my favorite people in the world. They have a difficult job that a lot of people can not and will not do. It takes a very special person to be a nurse. Thank you for being one. I am sure your patients thank you too.

Christine


----------



## moore2me (Dec 10, 2007)

Jes said:


> why is this a thing, now? i mean... is it...what makes it different? is it a product of living so long, seeing so many medical facilities and picking up a creepy there? or is the really obvious result of overprescription antibiotics, the hand sterilizing gel, and all of that?
> 
> i'll have you know i do none of that. don't take antibiotics for viruses, don't use the gel. Fuck it! I can't be bothered. Now and then, on the bus or the gym equipment, i feel a little dirty and try to remember not to touchmy face 'til I'm home and washing my hands. But even then, it's cold water and some some and not much scrubbing. Que sera sera!



It's not just overprescribed antibiotics - it's overused antibiotics combined with wiley bacteria evolving to stronger and hardy strains that are no longer killed by many of our current commen antibiotics. We are running out of ammunition. The enemy (bacteria) is shape shifting. 

When I say overused antibiotics - we have been feeding antibiotics routinely to cattle, chickens, and pigs for the past 20 years of so. We may be stopping the practice now, but, that may be too late. In the past, I toured many feed mills in our state where sacks of feed for all types of animals where blended with antibiotics. Why you ask? The antibiotics made the animals grow better, put on more weight, and the grower had less problems. Now, when I visit my grocery store, I see packages of chicken advertised as "Raised Without Antibiotics". Well, for all those years before '06-'07 they were not raised this way.

So, we were indirectly taking antibiotics whether we knew it or not. Another big problem, was when the doc gave us antibiotics, we didn't take all of them. What this did was kill the weak bacteria, but didn't kill all the bacteria - it left the strong ones alive. The strong ones having survivied, passed their genetic material on to future little bacteria. So, we encouraged selective breeding in bacteria by not taking all our meds.

And we also are responsible for crowding of animals together in feed lots and mass grow houses. (This mass production is absolutely necessary to feed a hungry large population that the US has, but causes some health hazards.) Cows and chickens with E. coli & salmonella & other bacteria excrete cells in their feces and drool. By the animals being forced together in large groups, they are exposed to each others' germs. (Pigs are a little different. Pigs are usually raised in a more sterile environment.)

And Jes, washing with soap is an good idea. But, instead of using cold water, tepid or warm water is better. It's sort of like washing dishes, to get the soap to work more efficiently, warm water works much better. What happens if you try to wash your dishes in cold water? Not too hot, tho - don't want you to burn your hands. Just make it comfortable. Tepid.


----------



## Kimberleigh (Apr 25, 2008)

Hey - just wanted to say thank you for all the info on this less than pleasant subject.
Three days ago, I thought I had a zit on my upper,inner right thigh.
Two days ago, someone said - hmmmmmmm, that sort of looks like Lyme Disease, maybe you should go to the docs.
I went later that afternoon, and it's cellulitis, not Lyme (YAY!), but the ER doc did get a tiny bit of pus to culture.
I just got the phone call 10 minutes ago - it's MRSA. They're calling in a different antibiotic. I hope that does it. So far, no lancing, no draining, no packing - just a 3 inch long 1.5 inch wide hard thing under the skin that hurts like hell.

Needless to say, I'm a little bummed.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Apr 25, 2008)

Oh, doll. I'm so sorry you have MRSA.  I'm glad you found out what it was, though, so you could get treated. Can they give you anything for the pain?


----------



## Risible (Apr 25, 2008)

So sorry to hear that, Kimberleigh. Hopefully those drugs will knock it right the hell out.

Did it start small and enlarge over to the 3 x 1-1/2 over just the few days? Do you have any idea how/where you got the MRSA?


----------



## Kimberleigh (Apr 25, 2008)

Miss Vickie said:


> Oh, doll. I'm so sorry you have MRSA.  I'm glad you found out what it was, though, so you could get treated. Can they give you anything for the pain?



Thanks sweetie. 
No, no pain meds, I've been taking ibuprofen, and just started the Bactrim a couple of hours ago. I was taking Eyrthromycin (sp?) and the ER called and told me the happy news (/sarcasm) and sent the script over to the local pharmacy.



Risible said:


> So sorry to hear that, Kimberleigh. Hopefully those drugs will knock it right the hell out.
> 
> Did it start small and enlarge over to the 3 x 1-1/2 over just the few days? Do you have any idea how/where you got the MRSA?



Thank you too ma'am. 
Yep - I thought it was a zit - it was a little tiny whitehead looking thing, and I sort of dismissed it, as I'm prone to blocked hair follicles. I woke up Wednesday with a big bruised looking ring around it, and I showed my neighbor and she said - that looks like Lyme - you should go see a doc. I went to the ER (our health insurance hasn't kicked in yet at the new company) where the doc diagnosed cellulitis - take these antibiotics, warm compresses and soak in the tub. They called today with the results of the culture he took, and the new script. It's steadily gotten bigger. If it gets much bigger, I'm going back to the ER. It's starting to freak me out.

I have no idea where I might have picked it up, I'm uber healthy, haven't had a surgery, haven't BEEN in a hospital in years, don't go to a gym, a barracks or a steam room. 
From what I was reading, it can live on your skin without ever doing anything, and then suddenly cause a problem, if the conditions are right. This may have started out as a zit or blocked pore, and it just attacked.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Apr 25, 2008)

I have one that's been causing me a lot of pain. It's under my belly on my pannus I guess.. it's about 3 inches long..2 inches wide and was hard as a rock as well. I've been putting heat on it... I got it to start draining last night. I'm watching it very closely...and hoping it goes away on it's own


----------



## Kimberleigh (Apr 25, 2008)

MisticalMisty said:


> I have one that's been causing me a lot of pain. It's under my belly on my pannus I guess.. it's about 3 inches long..2 inches wide and was hard as a rock as well. I've been putting heat on it... I got it to start draining last night. I'm watching it very closely...and hoping it goes away on it's own




Ye gods Misty - be very, very careful. I hope it heals up quickly. 
If not, get thee to a doc - PDQ!


----------



## Kimberleigh (May 1, 2008)

Well, you'll never guess where I've been since Saturday afternoon. 
Yep, the hospital.
The abscess just got uglier and uglier, and I got scared.
I've got a 2.5 inch x 1.5 inch absolutely charming open wound on my leg now, which is going to require a month or so to heal.
What a lovely spring. :doh:


----------



## Risible (May 1, 2008)

So sorry to hear that, Kimberleigh. Hope you heal uneventfully - and quickly.


----------



## phatfatgirl (May 2, 2008)

awww Kimberleigh, I'm sorry to hear that. But hopefully now you'll heal up well and be back to your normal self soon!


----------



## Kimberleigh (May 2, 2008)

Risible said:


> So sorry to hear that, Kimberleigh. Hope you heal uneventfully - and quickly.



Thanks dear, I appreciate the good wishes. I hope the healing is uneventful and quick myself - spring is right outside, and I'm missing it!!!



phatfatgirl said:


> awww Kimberleigh, I'm sorry to hear that. But hopefully now you'll heal up well and be back to your normal self soon!



Thank you! I hope I'll be back to myself soon. I hate being sick!


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (May 2, 2008)

Kimberleigh - I hope you have a speedy recovery. I'm so sorry you're going through this.


----------



## bigsexy920 (May 2, 2008)

Not to scare you but is sounds like that MRSA have you been to the DR have them check it out?



MisticalMisty said:


> I have one that's been causing me a lot of pain. It's under my belly on my pannus I guess.. it's about 3 inches long..2 inches wide and was hard as a rock as well. I've been putting heat on it... I got it to start draining last night. I'm watching it very closely...and hoping it goes away on it's own


----------



## D_A_Bunny (May 2, 2008)

Kimberleigh said:


> Well, you'll never guess where I've been since Saturday afternoon.
> Yep, the hospital.
> The abscess just got uglier and uglier, and I got scared.
> I've got a 2.5 inch x 1.5 inch absolutely charming open wound on my leg now, which is going to require a month or so to heal.
> What a lovely spring. :doh:



Sorry to hear about this for you. I hope that you are feeling better. After I had surgery last year, I had a large open wound also. Because of the location, the left side of labia, they could only pack it at first, but then I was able to use a wound vac. These are fabulous. If it is mentioned to you, definitely look into it. 
Also, you would be surprised at how much protein your body will need for the healing process. Please speak to your doctor about a possible supplement or look into one yourself. There are alot of them on the market including ones that can be used by diabetics (such as myself). If you want to talk more in depth, please feel free to PM me.

And I know it seems really big right now, but it will heal and then you will forget how big it ever was. Sending you best wishes!


----------



## Kimberleigh (May 2, 2008)

DumbAssBunny said:


> Sorry to hear about this for you. I hope that you are feeling better. After I had surgery last year, I had a large open wound also. Because of the location, the left side of labia, they could only pack it at first, but then I was able to use a wound vac. These are fabulous. If it is mentioned to you, definitely look into it.
> Also, you would be surprised at how much protein your body will need for the healing process. Please speak to your doctor about a possible supplement or look into one yourself. There are alot of them on the market including ones that can be used by diabetics (such as myself). If you want to talk more in depth, please feel free to PM me.
> 
> And I know it seems really big right now, but it will heal and then you will forget how big it ever was. Sending you best wishes!



Hey Christine, thank you very much for the info and the wishes. No one's mentioned a wound vac to me, the visiting nurse was here today, and is teaching my hubby how to dress the wound. Maybe I'll ask tomorrow.

Protein...mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm. I'll ask at my docs appt if I should do any supplementation. I've been craving hamburgers, the ones at the hospital are awful....but we're having crockpot roast tonight. I need comfort food.


----------



## Miss Vickie (May 2, 2008)

Oh no, Kimberleigh. I'm so sorry.  I know those can be painful and debilitating. I really wish it hadn't gone this far. 

*fingers crossed for quick healing*


----------



## Kimberleigh (May 2, 2008)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> Kimberleigh - I hope you have a speedy recovery. I'm so sorry you're going through this.



Hey Sandie - thanks for the good wishes. 



Miss Vickie said:


> Oh no, Kimberleigh. I'm so sorry. I know those can be painful and debilitating. I really wish it hadn't gone this far.
> 
> *fingers crossed for quick healing*



It's not so painful now, and the road to recovery is pretty clear. It's just being careful and not overdoing and keeping the wound happy til it closes.
thanks for the concern sweets.


----------



## saucywench (May 2, 2008)

Sorry I'm late to your post, Kimberleigh--and I'm sorry you're having to go through this.

Here's an accounting of my travails with MRSA. I got through it OK and I'm sure you will, also. Hang in there!


----------



## Kimberleigh (May 3, 2008)

saucywench said:


> Sorry I'm late to your post, Kimberleigh--and I'm sorry you're having to go through this.
> 
> Here's an accounting of my travails with MRSA. I got through it OK and I'm sure you will, also. Hang in there!



Thanks Saucy - I had read your missives elsewhere and then lost the link somehow (I'm chalking it up to the painkillers). I'm doing fine (I think), just taking a boatload of Bactrim now, and doing everything possible to get this wound to heal. More STEAK! lol 
Thank the gods it's wet and rainy, otherwise hubby might have to tie me to the bed to keep me indoors. I've got gardeners itch something awful.


----------



## Miss Vickie (May 3, 2008)

Kimberleigh said:


> It's not so painful now, and the road to recovery is pretty clear. It's just being careful and not overdoing and keeping the wound happy til it closes.
> thanks for the concern sweets.



I'm glad at least you're not hurting, but how frustrating to be laid up when you want to be doing stuff. How's the wound packing going? Can I just say how much I hated doing that after my surgery? Ugh. I'm so NOT a wound nurse, and doing it on myself was even worse. 



Kimberleigh said:


> Thanks Saucy - I had read your missives elsewhere and then lost the link somehow (I'm chalking it up to the painkillers). I'm doing fine (I think), just taking a boatload of Bactrim now, and doing everything possible to get this wound to heal. More STEAK! lol
> Thank the gods it's wet and rainy, otherwise hubby might have to tie me to the bed to keep me indoors. I've got gardeners itch something awful.



Really? Tying you to the bed? Plz post pix thx. 

Oh and yeah, protein protein protein. Helps the body knit tissue and make white blood cells to fight infection. Also, you might want to think about taking acidophilus or eating yogurt because all that Bactrim can do a number on your intestinal flora and I'd hate for you to have to deal with a yeast infection on top of everything else. 

Poor duckie.


----------



## Kimberleigh (May 3, 2008)

Miss Vickie said:


> I'm glad at least you're not hurting, but how frustrating to be laid up when you want to be doing stuff. How's the wound packing going? Can I just say how much I hated doing that after my surgery? Ugh. I'm so NOT a wound nurse, and doing it on myself was even worse.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL Ms.V - thank you for my daily quotient of laughter! 
I'll email ya those pics 

Ugh indeed! Wound packing is being done by the visiting nurse and the husband. 
I can't see the wound without a mirror, let alone reach it! I take a vicodin half an hour prior to dressing change, no worries - then I take a nap. I do know this - the ER doc who packed it originally used about 2 feet of gauze - it was like some horrible tapeworm or something coming out of my leg. The nurse today cut off a piece about 8 inches, and then had to trim it, so I'm assuming there's less space in there now. :happy:

I've been eating yogurt every day since the antibiotics started in the hospital -I've had the backlash yeasties - never again. 

I just polished off a hamburger and chicken is on the menu for din-din, so I'm trying to keep the protein grams high...

thanks for all the good wishes and concern :wubu:


----------



## MisticalMisty (May 3, 2008)

bigsexy920 said:


> Not to scare you but is sounds like that MRSA have you been to the DR have them check it out?



I haven't been to the dr. but it seems to be fine. It completely drained and my mom was medicating it. It's almost completely closed and there's no redness or swelling. 

I think my sugar has been up lately..so it caused a boil. Thanks for the concern!

Kimberleigh..I hope you feel better soon chica!


----------



## Kimberleigh (May 15, 2008)

I just wanted to say thanks again to everyone for all the good wishes and concern - the wound is almost healed up now (barely any packing will fit in it) and I'm almost done with the oral antibiotics. I'm still tired a lot of the time, but I have done some gardening...


----------



## MisticalMisty (May 15, 2008)

MisticalMisty said:


> I haven't been to the dr. but it seems to be fine. It completely drained and my mom was medicating it. It's almost completely closed and there's no redness or swelling.
> 
> I think my sugar has been up lately..so it caused a boil. Thanks for the concern!
> 
> Kimberleigh..I hope you feel better soon chica!


Mine was definitely a boil due to my blood sugar. My A1C went from 6 to 12. So, I'm really thankful it wasn't staph!


Kimberleigh said:


> I just wanted to say thanks again to everyone for all the good wishes and concern - the wound is almost healed up now (barely any packing will fit in it) and I'm almost done with the oral antibiotics. I'm still tired a lot of the time, but I have done some gardening...


I'm so glad to hear that! I hope you continue to heal and get to that gardening


----------

